# repost? 2.5l 6 speed swap



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i apologize in advance if i'm reposting, i searched and came up with nothing.
well, i'm pretty bored with my auto rabbit, and as the used car market is flooded, i'm looking into a manual swap. i recall seeing someone post about fitting a 6 speed from a 2.0T to a 2.5l. 
i'd like to know what others parts are required (linkages, axles, flywheel/ clutch) to make this work.
also, which TCM was used? any problems using a TCM from a car with a different motor?
and lastly, has anyone played with the gearing on the rabbit 5 speed trans to get better economy out of top gear?
thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by kaptinkangaru at 4:13 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Someone said they did but never posted pics or video.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

IMHO, don't waste your time doing a 6-speed swap. You are gonne lose time, money (no... a prospect owner won't dish out a lot of money for a 6-speed rabbit) for marginal gain.
On the other hand, swapping the 5 speed tranny would be much more easier but you are better off selling your car and going after a 5-speed rabbit.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I agree


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks for the input. 6 speed out of the question.
that being said, as i really do like everything about my car but the trans, what parts would be involved in the swap?
cost is not such as issue, i have a source for cheap (and i mean CHEAP) OEM parts.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

I would imagine your best and cheapest would be sell your car and buy a 5spd.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_thanks for the input. 6 speed out of the question.
that being said, as i really do like everything about my car but the trans, what parts would be involved in the swap?
cost is not such as issue, i have a source for cheap (and i mean CHEAP) OEM parts.

trans
axles
shifter w/cables
and probably a 5spd ecu


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Recode the ECM from 3 to 1 if you swap in a manual trans. This makes it not look for an auto. Also, change gateway module to not see auto trans by deselecting the box for 02 Transmission. 
6 spd swap means you need a new clutch, flywheel, pressure plate, trans, axles, and trans mount.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

coding is the least of my concerns, i've already worked that out, just trying to get together a parts list for the winter.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://sites.google.com/site/t...-swap
call them.
or you can also call c2 motorsports.
they have the answers yoo seek.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

good link, thank you.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i was also assume a pedal box as well as maybe a master and slave cylinder if the 5-speed clutch is hydraulic.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

does anyone know if the trans coolers are the same between the auto and 5 speed?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm swapping to an 02j 5spd as we speak, pretty sure most other 1.8T trans will work


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

The DSG would be hell to swap. The transmission module IS the valve body IS the mechatroniks unit.
A 5spd manual would be cake. VAG a few modules to delete them from thinking you have an auto, swap some linkage over, redo a couple a wires, some magic dust, and you're done. 
You need for a 6spd manny swap:
Transmission, axles, axle flanges (usually comes with trans) trans mounts (part that bolts to the trans), cable from clutch pedal to slave cylinder, slave cylinder, starter for manny trans, clutch/pp/flywheel assy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 5:18 PM 10-31-2009_


----------

